# Email notifications sporadic



## Copyright

I've been noticing for a few weeks now that I don't get email notifications for anywhere from 20–30% of new responses to threads that I'm in. Fortunately, I'm on the forum often enough that I usually spot the threads that have been added to, but I'm surprised every time I see a new response for which I wasn't notified.  

Anyone else experiencing that?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Copyright,

The server usually does a good job of sending out the emails. You might try temporarily changing the email address to something else temporarily to see if it improves. I think it will.


----------



## Peterdg

Today I also noticed that there was a reply to a thread for which I didn't receive an e-mail notification (and also no alert was generated). This is the first time I notice this.


----------



## failbetter

Copyright said:


> Anyone else experiencing that?


Same here! 

I didn't get any email notification on any response to my post.


----------



## Copyright

I'm still finding email notifications sporadic, and I almost never get them for posts in the Cultural Cafe forum.


----------



## merquiades

Peterdg said:


> Today I also noticed that there was a reply to a thread for which I didn't receive an e-mail notification (and also no alert was generated). This is the first time I notice this.


This happens to me all the time, about 70% I get no alert.  It's been happening for a very long time.  
I am not subscribed to getting emails, I don't want to mix WR with other emails, but maybe that would solve the problem.


----------



## mkellogg

First, just to make sure that you understand how it works now: you only get one email notification since the last time you visited the thread.  So, if you visit a thread, you will get one notification for the next post, but none after that until you visit the thread again.

So, find a thread where you know that you visited the thread and failed to get an email notification for the next post. Show me the post that you were not notified for and I will check the mail log.

Copyright, the mail log shows lots of successful mail delivery to you. I don't see any problems.
Merquiades, I only see one email sent out to you, that was on Sept. 17.  I don't know your settings, but that does seem strange.


----------



## Copyright

Hi Mike. Yes, I know how it works. I'll keep an eye out for a post in the future where I didn't get an email.

There are lots of successful mail deliveries because I post quite a bit.  I got a flood of them yesterday for Cultural Cafe posts, but it was a rare instance of receiving an email notification for CC.

Thanks for checking and for the suggestion.


----------



## Copyright

mkellogg said:


> So, find a thread where you know that you visited the thread and failed to get an email notification for the next post. Show me the post that you were not notified for and I will check the mail log.


This might be one. Thank you ... definitely no hurry.


----------



## mkellogg

No email went out to you for Keith's last post, but I think one went out to you for Truffula's post just before it on Oct. 5 and you failed to visit the thread since then.  As you know, without a visit after that last email, you won't get notified of later posts.

So, everything looks fine as far as I can tell.


----------



## Copyright

Thanks, Mike. And how about your post here?

I did notice one problem on my side with Outlook – some messages are coming in as already read, which may cause me to miss some.


----------



## mkellogg

The log entry says "status=sent (250 ... mail accepted for delivery)" for an email at the exact time of my post yesterday.

That means that it was sent to you. Outlook got it.  What Outlook did with it is another question, but Outlook got it.


----------



## Copyright

Thanks very much for your time and trouble, Mike. I’ll leave you alone now.


----------



## mkellogg

Haha.  I am happy to try to track things down to see if there are problems, but I'm not finding any here!


----------

